# St Andrew



## eamonmullan (May 30, 2009)

Below are some photos of a model of the St Andrew, which my late father took on as a project that was never completed. The St Andrew operated a ferry service between Rosslare and Fishguard and was commandeered as a hospital ship during the first (I think) world war. The model was originally made by the ships doctor and the hull is made from old 'bully beef' tins. There is an large ammount of research information, including rigging plan and photos and a custom made glass case. 

My mother would like to find a good home for this model. None of my family members have to inclination to complete the restoration work. I have tried a number of Maritime Museums (Liverpool, Ulster Folk & Transport, Waterfront) but it appears none have the resources to take on such a job. 

Is anyone interested in taking this on? The model is currently resident in Northern Ireland.


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

I'd love to take it on!, But I'm in the United States.
Would you investigate shipping cost to the US? If it's cheap enough I'd really be interested. Could you make a crate for it to be shipped in, or know someone that could?
I would hate to see this beautiful model tossed out in the rubbish.


----------



## eamonmullan (May 30, 2009)

jerome. You're the first offer I have had to take it on so I will investigat shipping costs to the US and revert. I am off to Qatar at the weekend to do some pipe laying so it may be sometime. I am sure crating and packaging wouldn't be too much hassle. 

I agree, I would hate to see this at the breakers yard.

Whereabouts in the US? Are you experienced in rebuilding ship models? would it be a good home?


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

eamonmullan, I live way up in the eastern corner of the US, in the state of Maine. I've been professionally building and restoring ship models for the past 12 years. See some of it here
http://s135.photobucket.com/albums/q147/photosjeromemorris/


----------



## eamonmullan (May 30, 2009)

Jerome

In my absense, arrangements have been made to give the model of St Andrew to Cobh Museum where they will undertake the restoration and display her. I hope this is not too much of a disappointment to you. I thank you for your interest and hope that you will be happy that she is going to good home.

Best regards

Eamon Mullan


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

Eamon, I am grateful you have found a home for her close by. She should stay in the country of origin. All the best to the Cobh museum on the restoration.
I would love to see a picture upon the finish of the restoration.


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

The safe transport of ship models overseas is now an expensive nightmare. No-one will offer realistic insurance anymore! The best shippers insist that they make the packing case themselves and charge accordingly. Then the actual transport costs are astronomical and in the event of damage, they don't usually pay out on the first £200 of damage.

It all came about because of the EEC Distance Selling Regulations that now state that the seller is 100% responsible to get the goods delivered intact. To make things worse, if the buyer changes their mind when they get it, they can legally demand a full refund (including transport costs) and the buyer must refund immediately, but the buyer is under no obligation to return the item even then. They are only required to "make it available for collection!! The poor old seller then has to pay to get it back!.

These rules almost put an end to my shipmodelling activities, because my main customers were overseas and I am simply not prepared to take the risk for what is essentially a hobby! I build about one a month, so I can't really store them. Sales at the London maritime auction house have been well-down since the world's financial troubles began.

I will now only send them out to UK buyers because at worst, I could go and get them back myself. I know all this doesn't apply to the model described above, but it needs to be considered if anyone wants to transport models. These EEC rules are not widely publicised!

Bob


----------

